# Schmidt/Hauser vs. Cross/Parker refills



## Rail (May 9, 2006)

How do the refills from Schmidt and Hauser stack up to genuine
Cross and Parker refills? And do you usually send or replace your
kit refill with one to give better quality?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## alamocdc (May 9, 2006)

While I've never had trouble with a genuine Parker refill, I can't say that about Cross. I've also not had a problem with Schmidt refills for Cross pens. Other than the stock Hauser refills we get with a Baron, I have no experience with the, but I haven't had the problems with them that I've read by others.


----------



## Dario (May 9, 2006)

I prefer the Gel refills for the "Parker" style pens.  All I have are CSUSA bought and they are not cheap.  Still looking for better priced source [].

I have some Schmidt "Parker style" refills but never used any of them yet.  These were bought through Tangboy5000's group buy last year. [:I]


----------



## KC (May 10, 2006)

The Parker style gel refills are like $1.20 each at CSUSA...and that's full price for one batch of five.  That's too much???

A genuine Parker gel refill is quite a bit more than that in the two-pack at WalMart...and one at a time is more than double the CSUSA price.

KC


----------



## Mannsj (May 10, 2006)

I have had some problems with the Cross type refills that come with the kits. 

Now I take the refills out of the kits when I start to work on the pen and test the refill. If it writes Ok, and then writes Ok again a few days later when I am at the assembly stage I leave the stock refill in the pen. If it skips or has to be worked a little to get the ink to flow  at the assembly stage, I then replace it with a Schimdt brand refill. 

I haven't found any of the stock Parker style refills faulty yet. 
 Steve


----------



## alamocdc (May 10, 2006)

Woodturningz has Parker style gel refills for something like $5 for 6, or $6 for 5, I can't remember which exactly, but they've worked well for me. I have quite a few customers that prefer gels.


----------

